# Devonviolet's - Kidding 2017



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

FALINA KIDDED EARLY over night!

She was due on Thursday, but had her own schedule, it seems. 

DH named him Wormwood. I am really into herbs, so we decided to name our goats after herbs.  We needed a masculine name. Rosemary just didn't seem right for a buckling. 

DH went out, to feed animals this morning. As soon as he got out there he called me and said I had better get dressed & get out there ASAP!  He said that Falina had her kid, and he was born dead.   I started just sobbing and ran to get dressed.

I ran outside to the hoop house & looked in. There I found a precious, light tan, kid, curled up against the hay tub, just as alive, as alive can be!   OMG!  HE'S ALIVE!!!  WOOHOO!  Praise God! A healthy, little LaMancha buckling!!!

It turns out, this is what DH saw, and he thought he was dead.  He was just napping. 





The right side, of Falina's udder was smaller, than the left, so I figured he had already nursed. Sure enough, when I put him up to her teat, he latched on right away.




Here is Wormwood, napping in Pawpaw's lap. Isn't it sweet?




We haven't finished the stanchion, on the milk stand, but I wanted to milk out some colostrum, to freeze. So, we put Falina on a bench. DH fed her handsful of grain, while I washed, rinsed & dried her udder.  It milked out very easily.

I ended up with a pint of colostrum, which I immediately labeled & put in the freezer.




I didn't have the Betadine outside yet. So, I went in the house & Poured some in a medicine bottle, to dip his umbilical cord in.

When Wormwood finished nursing, I was standing there, taking photos. I realized Violet was on the other side, of the fence, watching intently, and I got this cool shot:




So, next I took Wormwood out to the gate, so the dogs could sniff him.  They were very gentle, sniffing and Deo was doing a type of flutter lick, to get a teste. I was really happy with how they handled it.  

Here is a tender moment showing Falina being a good mother.   




And just a cute shot of Wormwood's sweet face.   If you look closely, you can see a little drop of colostrum, on his lip.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

So, here's another nice, little surprise!  Since we drove to Kansas, to pick up Falina and Ruby, Falina has been very skittish, not wanting me to touch her. 

Occasionally, DH and I had to tag team her, so we could give her CDT, or worming med, check ligaments, or bounce her, to see if I could feel the kid move.

Immediately after she kidded, I can now touch and cuddle her all I want.  She didn't have a bit of problem with me washing her udder, helping Wormwood latch on and milking her.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 20, 2017)

Ahhhh!  So happy for you!!! Congrats!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks @NH homesteader.  I am over the moon, happy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats on your first birth!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, FEM!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 20, 2017)

He's adorable and I am so happy that it all went well. The way the babies sleep (any goat for the matter) can scare you to death. I have tossed pebbles at my bucks just to make them twitch.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## animalmom (Mar 20, 2017)

Well congrats on that handsome buckling from the "other" goat.  He sure is a cutie, and big.  Now, just wait and see what Miss Ruby has in store for you.

I'm so thrilled that the "other" goat delivered with no problems... other than not waiting for the palace to be finished.  Such an impatient girl.

Yeah, and you are going to have lots of "dead goatie" moments in your future.  I know they do it just to provoke a reaction.  Even the rabbits do it, find that one pose that screams "I'm dead".  I tell them keep it up and they just might be.  Rotten animals!  They plot ways to scare us.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats!!!  However, I have to tell you, you did not follow the correct format of a kidding thread.

First, you post pictures of the expectant goat, along with statements from your vet/the seller/your local goat expert who all say she will be kidding 'in the next week or so'.

Then you post daily updates and pictures as your goat gets closer to kidding, describing all the signs that she's almost ready, and all the preparations you've been making.

At the three week mark, you start posting an increasing number of pictures of udder and vulva from every possible angle, and asking 'does she look like she's close?'

At the four week mark, you start cancelling work and giving up your entire social life, except for the posts here because we're the only ones who will listen to you talk about your pregnant goat anymore.

Along about page 36 of the thread, you start claiming that you are seriously seeing signs that she is Going To Start Kidding Any Minute Now and you're really sure this time!  You re-read the Doe Code post for the 847th time, but you're so sleep deprived you nod off halfway through.

When you're finally too stressed out to think about anything besides kidding, your goat gives birth in the five minute break you take to refill the coffee that's the only thing keeping you going anymore.  THEN you get to post about the birth!  

Ruby's pregnant too, right?  Maybe she'll give you a chance for a proper thread


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

You crack me up, @animalmom!   

I knew Ruby is your favorite.   But, I also knew you would be happy that Faline (that "other" goat), kidded. Because that now means, your favorite Ruby is now just that much closer to kidding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 20, 2017)

X2    Totally true!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh my GOSH, Norse!    You just wear me out, talking about all the steps I left out!  However, in my defense. I AM new, at this kidding thread game, and I HAVE been posting all the appropriate data, on my Devonviolet Acres thread. 

We have a barn to get ready for Ruby's kidding.  The builders are putting up the siding right now.  Once that is done, we are going to sort painting and cutting trim. To save money we are doing the finish work.  I am hoping to have it done by this weekend. 

Next week, we have to get back to lifting sod, from our new 40x80'' garden area, so we can get compost and other amendments added and till it up and get my seedlings planted. They are growing like weeds under the grow lights.  I want to get them planted before they die off on me. 

No rest for the weary, I tell ya!!!


----------



## TAH (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats on an easy and great kidding! 

I had a buckling that would sleep with his head curled under his leg and he got several times!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 20, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!!!  However, I have to tell you, you did not follow the correct format of a kidding thread.
> 
> First, you post pictures of the expectant goat, along with statements from your vet/the seller/your local goat expert who all say she will be lambing 'in the next week or so'.
> 
> ...





Congrats on the Lamancha kid!! He's adorable!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks Jenn! He really is a pretty little boy!  And SO sweet.  He cuddles so nice!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats!! He is a cutie, glad he was just napping


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks @Hens and Roos and @samssimonsays. I'm really glad he was napping too!

Just thought to weigh Wormwood. He is 8lb 1.8 oz.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 20, 2017)

Holy smokes!  You might want to rethink the name to "Moose"!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2017)

He's adorable, cute and smoochable!  What a cute kissy face! So.....are you gonna call him Wormy or Woody?


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 20, 2017)

animalmom said:


> Holy smokes!  You might want to rethink the name to "Moose"!


Yeah! He is a nice, big boy! When you mentioned that he was big, I realized I hadn't gotten a weight on him.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh my! Isn't he so Cute....such a precious little one...
So glad it was a pleasent Surprise for ya, and sorry I'm late to the Party....
With her being so close, it was probably better on her that the barn was a tad bit late. This reminds me of a blooming flower. When the little bud forms and grows and swells, ya are so anxious to see it open and behold the flower. Then overnight as the sun comes up ya go to look, and it has opened in its full Glory. This is what is happening at Devonviolet Acres. It won't be long and ya will have a full boquet of wonderful "Blooms" all around ya. Tho, there will always be things to do, but those "Blooms" will give ya plenty of encouragement to make it better and better....
So, are ya going to keep him intact or wether him?
Again....Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats on that beauty of a boy!!    Now you see one of the main things these kids are good for --- snuggling in your lap!!!  Of course, it's harder when they are a few months old and STILL think they fit on your lap.

This kidding was what has become "the norm" here.   I watch and pretty well know the does personalities & can generally tell the subtle change when "it's time".    Just don't stress over it any more as mine have kidded with no issues.  I do watch when they tell me it's close "in case", and especially if weather is an issue.

After 20 yrs of foaling mini mares & donks, plus goats, I've earned the right to relax a little.   Still remember barn cams on 8-10 mares/jennets at a time.   I used a device on a halter to alert when they laid out, pager went off, I looked at the monitor to see if they needed me or were just sleeping, better than me.   I jumped up and grabbed my clothes next to bed, raced to barn, and LOVED every minute!!

The joy of a new kid, lamb & foal never, ever gets old.  Always a rush.  Even with losses that hurt more than imaginable, the rush for new birth is always there.

NOW -- get ready for the next ones.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 21, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> This reminds me of a blooming flower. When the little bud forms and grows and swells, ya are so anxious to see it open and behold the flower. Then overnight as the sun comes up ya go to look, and it has opened in its full Glory. This is what is happening at Devonviolet Acres. It won't be long and ya will have a full boquet of wonderful "Blooms" all around ya. Tho, there will always be things to do, but those "Blooms" will give ya plenty of encouragement to make it better and better....


Wow @CntryBoy777!  I didn't realize what a poet you are!  That was beautiful! 

In answer to your question, we are planning to wether him.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats on the new kid


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 21, 2017)

Well, our little Wormwood survived the night. 

This morning he was up and moving. I did see him lose his balance and fall over, but then he was right back up on his feet. Falina continues to be a very attentive Mom!


----------



## animalmom (Mar 21, 2017)

... and so the addiction grows.   Enjoy your little man.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 21, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!!!  However, I have to tell you, you did not follow the correct format of a kidding thread.
> 
> First, you post pictures of the expectant goat, along with statements from your vet/the seller/your local goat expert who all say she will be lambing 'in the next week or so'.
> 
> ...



I think @Devonviolet  can be excused from not following proper kidding thread procedures.....especially since norse was trying to give instructions in the second paragraph  about statements that she will be "LAMBING" in a week or so.....
Sorry, I just couldn't resist that....


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 21, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> I think @Devonviolet  can be excused from not following proper kidding thread procedures.....especially since norse was trying to give instructions in the second paragraph  about statements that she will be "LAMBING" in a week or so.....
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist that....


Dangit I did it again! LOL   and I thought I had proofread it enough - all these pregnant goats and my pregnant sheep get me all confuzled...  
(went back and fixed)


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 21, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> especially since norse was trying to give instructions in the second paragraph about statements that she will be "LAMBING" in a week or so.....
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist that....



  

I did catch that, @farmerjan.   I was going to let it go. But, now that you brought it up, I guess I won't let @norseofcourse off the hook after all. 

I have to agree with you . . . some how it doesn't seem right to hold me to a protocol, which includes a mixed metaphor, that includes lambs with goats . . . especially since I don't even own sheep.    Seems like an unfair standard to hold me to!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 21, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Dangit I did it again! LOL   and I thought I had proofread it enough - all these pregnant goats and my pregnant sheep get me all confuzled...
> (went back and fixed)


Too late!  You've already been busted!  

And I'm off the hook!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 21, 2017)

animalmom said:


> ... and so the addiction grows.   Enjoy your little man.


You did warn me . . . way back when . . . !


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2017)

First-  

So how did I miss this? How could you not tag me!? A LAMANCHA BABY! And you didn't tell me... 

I am in  

I have been peeking in on your journal as time permits then this thread caught my eye! 

Gorgeous!



norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!!!  However, I have to tell you, you did not follow the correct format of a kidding thread.
> 
> First, you post pictures of the expectant goat, along with statements from your vet/the seller/your local goat expert who all say she will be kidding 'in the next week or so'.
> 
> ...



This is perfect!    Love it!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry, @Southern by choice, I guess I was a bit distracted, this being my first kid. He really us a pretty boy, isn't he?   Oh, and sich a cuddler!!!  He just snuggles in so nice!  It just makes me wanna get a Kiko Doe!

Way back when, you told me about goat math. For me it was a bit delayed. But, now it's setting in, BIG TIME!!!!! 




​


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2017)

What's worse is the boys just steal my heart.
But you just can't keep all the boys.  

I am really struggling with who I am willing to sell this year. I need to though because we retained so many goats from last year but only bred ONE yearling and she isn't due til June. So it will be next Jan before I can see the udders on all the goats we retained from Jan 2016. Big dilemma really. 

I REALLY like our little Lemon Chiffon aka Stinkerbelle!  I like everything about her. So I am keeping her. I am keeping a MM gopher earred buckling and the lamancha buckling... Not sure what GW will keep, but I KNOW she wants me to keep the lamancha does. I want to as well- believe me but reality is I cannot keep all that I want.
I find her with my lamanchas all the time.
We were feeding this am... she kept grabbing the lamancha does and buck... I kept saying hand me MY lamanchas!  
Although I love one of her ND kids "splash"- Just love her. I told her I would buy her from her.
Like I need to buy a ND. Maybe I'll trade her... a LM for a ND.

Nah- scratch that.

This whole showing thing adds so much perplexity. Glad for her and my kids but sometimes I think how much I liked it the way it was before.
It's all good though.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 22, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> What's worse is the boys just steal my heart.
> But you just can't keep all the boys.
> 
> I REALLY like our little Lemon Chiffon aka Stinkerbelle! .


Yeah!  I don't know if it's because he's a little boy, but, I have fallen head-over-heels in love with him!!!  I think DH is pretty smitten too!   Every time we go into the hoop house - which is often these days , we can't resist picking him up & cuddling him!  So, Falina knows we are safe, we bend over & let her sniff. She sniffs all over our arms & faces. This would have been impossible a week ago!


We also do that before we put her on the milk stand. She is so calm & cooperative on the milk stand!!  This morning, she actually let me hug her neck, before we let her down.     

This morning, when we were both cuddling Woody, we decided we couldn't butcher him!  I guess we'll have to sell him. We just can't afford to keep every sweet little boy that comes along. 

Oh my gosh!  I LOVE the name Lemon Chiffon!!! You're makin' my mouth water!!      I would love to see a photo of her, if you have one. [But, of course you do!!! ]


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 22, 2017)

I am totally a novice, when it comes to milking a goat!!!  

I have seen videos, of people milking cows and goats. But, never done it myself.

So, when I milked a pint of colostrum, from Falina, the other day, I was pleasantly surprised!!!

When we picked up Falina and Ruby, from @goatgurl, her sweet sister showed us her homemade milking machine, using a small battery operated vacuum pump connected to a 1/2 gallon canning jar, with clear tubing.

We ordered the parts, that we couldn't find locally, (can you believe I couldn't get a 60cc cath tip syringe at any of the local feed stores) ???  So, we got it out, put it together and . . . NOTHING!!! So, I started hand milking.

Considering I had never hand milked, I was happy I got a pint of colostrum! But, I could tell there was still quite a bit of colostrum in her udder.  

So, I called goatgurl and she walked me through the process & we figured out what I was doing wrong. Although, I was on the right track.

Next she made suggestions on using the milking machine. So, we made some adjustments, to the machine, and the next time got about 3 Tbsp of colostrum from both sides. 

It turns out we didn't use one of the parts and need to epoxy it to the pump. We also need to get another length, of the 1/4" plastic tubing.

Even so, with the adjustments we made last night, we were able to get a little more colostrum this morning. With hand milking & using the machine, I was able to get a little more than a pint this morning. I know that doesn't sound like a lot. But, I was happy with it.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 22, 2017)

Wormwood (Woody, for short), was up & moving around this morning. He doesn't seem to mind when we pick him up & cuddle him. 

While I was milking Falina, DH could see Woody, in the hoop house, standing around when all of a sudden, he jumped up and fell over.   He got up right away, and acted like nothing had happened.  

Just this morning, @goatgurl had asked me if he started jumping sideways. I'm thinkin' the fun is about to begin.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 22, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> I did catch that, @farmerjan.   I was going to let it go. But, now that you brought it up, I guess I won't let @norseofcourse off the hook after all.
> 
> I have to agree with you . . . some how it doesn't seem right to hold me to a protocol, which includes a mixed metaphor, that includes lambs with goats . . . especially since I don't even own sheep.    Seems like an unfair standard to hold me to!


Now, now, I'm not going to let you off the hook so easily either!  You'll just have to forgive a shepherd who happens to like goats, too     After all, we have a lot in common - there's a ewe code, and sheep math, and we get just as attached to some of ours.  I'd extend an olive branch, but my sheep ate it


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Yeah!  I don't know if it's because he's a little boy, but, I have fallen head-over-heels in love with him!!!  I think DH is pretty smitten too!   Every time we go into the hoop house - which is often these days , we can't resist picking him up & cuddling him!  So, Falina knows we are safe, we bend over & let her sniff. She sniffs all over our arms & faces. This would have been impossible a week ago!
> 
> 
> We also do that before we put her on the milk stand. She is so calm & cooperative on the milk stand!!  This morning, she actually let me hug her neck, before we let her down.
> ...


here is her pic- we still call her stinkerbelle though LOL  

https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...-thread-leah-quads.32492/page-116#post-482356


Leaping goats are so much fun to watch. We had a little teeny Nigie run into the fence- she ended up flipping over- sat there dazed for a second and then went hop hop hop twirl spin.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2017)

WooHoo!  We came in a while go, after milking Falina. Weighed little Woodie. At birth he weighed 8lb 1.3 oz. Now (Day 4) he weighs 9lb 3.1 oz!!!  He's growing by leaps & bounds!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> WooHoo!  We came in a while go, after milking Falina. Weighed little Woodie. At birth he weighed 8lb 1.3 oz. Now (Day 4) he weighs 9lb 3.1 oz!!!  He's growing by leaps & bounds!



And he is leaping and bounding!



animalmom said:


> Holy smokes!  You might want to rethink the name to "Moose"!


That isn't very plant like, how about "colt's foot"?

So @Devonviolet, can the year or 2 of age you lost when you heard he was born dead be recovered by finding him fine and dandy?? 

Congrats!

Thursday today, that means Ruby is overdue by 1 day, yes?


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> And he is leaping and bounding!
> 
> That isn't very plant like, how about "colt's foot"?
> 
> ...



Yes! Absolutely! Finding out Woodie is fine & dandy did add back the two years, of grief, that I experienced!

No, Ruby isn't overdue. She isn't due until April 11th. She is a 2nd freshener. I keep forgetting to ask @goatgurl what she dropped the first time. 

I was expecting a single, from Falina, because she wasn't all that big & was only bigger on her right side.  I'm kinda hoping for twins from @animalmom's favorite, of my two does.


----------



## TAH (Mar 23, 2017)

We need more pics!? 

DO you plan on keeping him or selling?​


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2017)

TAH said:


> We need more pics!?
> 
> DO you plan on keeping him or selling?​


Right now, the plan is to sell him. But, if I like him too much, to give up, I might just sell the remaining two wethers, and keep him, for company (for Falina & Ruby), and to help clear the woods, once we get some perimeter fencing in.

I'll try to get some more photos this afternoon.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2017)

If ya are looking for some to clear the woods, 3 mouths eat much more than just 1....just sayin'. How in the world can ya sell your very 1st kid?....as long as ya have waited for it, sure would be a shame to just sell it off.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2017)

I hear ya, @CntryBoy777.  With Falina, Ruby & Woody, that would make 3. I have been thinking the same thing, about it being hard to sell our first wether. It's been a long load getting here!

Zig & Zan are promised to Tressa, which leaves Leon & Little Guy, from the original 4 wethers. Leon & Little Guy are twins, and they stick pretty close together, so if they were to go, it would have to be together. That would leave 3 with Falina, Woody & Ruby. 
Here's Leon



 

Here's Little Guy


 
And here are Zig (all black w/ white spots) and Zan (Black & white)


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 23, 2017)

Will you be getting a buck soon too? I am hoping to use my buck (due to be born next week) and wether to clear brush. Not so much with my girls, I'm afraid they'll get into something to make the milk taste bad!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2017)

TAH said:


> We need more pics!?


Okay, here ya go TAH!

Mother & son:









Here's one of Falina calling Woody, who was off exploring.


 

Here are some of little Woody romping in the grass for the first time:
















When he started looking a bit tired, I picked him up and took him back to the hoop house. Immediately, Falina started calling to him. So, I got the leash and went to unhook her from the tie down.  She actually walked up to me and lowered her head, so I could loop the rope over her head.     Even just a week ago, she wouldn't come near me, let alone allow me to put the rope around her neck.  Once I unhooked the chain, she led me straight to the hoop house and went right in. She has even started to let me stroke her and hug her neck.


----------



## TAH (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2017)

While I was out with Falina and Woody, I also had Ruby on a tie down. She and Falina both seemed to really enjoy chomping on the grass and weeds.

So, here you go, @animalmom!  Here are a couple shots of your favorite Ruby!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, okay...then 5 eat more than 3...and if ya can still make use of them, then there no sense getting rid of them, unless they are a problem with horns. The reason I say this, is, we have 3 goats and there isn't a way to separate them without one being left alone. So, tho ya will fight the "Math", as long as there is benefit to you, then I personally would not look to get rid of them. Now, that can change depending on just what Ms Ruby brings to the table too....


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2017)

What you say is true @CntryBoy777.

You do make a valid point about the horns. @goatgurl is pretty concerned about putting Ruby & Falina with horned goats with them being dehorned.

When it is time to put them together I will watch very carefully. Initially, I won't leave them together when I can't be there to monitor.  That would mean splitting up the 2 dogs, into two paddocks.  I know they won't like that.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2017)

Something else to consider is, if your Boys have never been around a doe in estrus, then ya could experience a personality change in them too. Since we have decided to go in a new direction with the goats, any that are aquired from this point on will be kept separate as different herds. I don't want to mix horned and dehorned either. But, I'll keep the Boys unless they become mean for any reason....just me and how I feel about them...my very 1st...


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Will you be getting a buck soon too? I am hoping to use my buck (due to be born next week) and wether to clear brush. Not so much with my girls, I'm afraid they'll get into something to make the milk taste bad!



No, I'm not planning to get a buck, at this time. I don't have anywhere to put it, for one thing, and since I will only be using a buck once a year, to freshen my does, I don't see the wisdom in feeding and caring for a buck year round. If I had a herd of, say, 10 or 20 does, then I might be able to justify having a buck. Because I'm no Spring chicken, and we don't have a lot of open land, for grazing, I will most likely never have more than 3 or 4 does -Actually, more likely no more than two does.

Since my goal is to ultimately have Mini-Manchas, I will see if I can find someone with a Nigerian Dwarf buck, that I can beg, borrow (lease) or steal, for stud services, to breed my girls.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 23, 2017)

A bit late in the party but congrats on the kid!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 26, 2017)

Our little Woody is one week old. So, we weighed him this evening.  He weighs 11 lb 8 oz. That is a 3 lb 7 oz weight gain in one week.  I'm not an expert on how much a kid goat should gain it's first week. But, I'm thinking that seems like a healthy gain.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 12, 2017)

Ruby had TWINS!!!  A doeling and a buckling!

Both are black with a little white. Actually, the buckling has a small spot of white on his forehead, and the doeling has a tiny white spot on her forehead and a white patch over her hips.


 


 


 


 


They were born this evening, while we were eating dinner. So, when I first saw them, they were both just laying there.

Once I took these pictures, I got busy tending to the little kids, and then it got dark. So I had to wait until tomorrow to take any more pics.
We have been so busy here, I haven't kept up on this thread.  So, I apologize in advance, for my silence.

Ruby was actually due yesterday. So, she went one day longer.  I had Ruby, Falina & Woody out in the back pasture, browsing, whille DH cleaned out the hoop hut, after we got 5.6" of rain the night before. The straw, in the hut got saturated. So, he replaced the wet straw with clean dry straw, while we were out back.

Here is a photo of Ruby, on her due date.  I didn't get any good photos of Falina & Woody. So, they all got deleted.


 

This morning, I got Ruby up on the milk stand, so I could bounce her and feel her udder, which had gotten much bigger. When I did that,,I could feel that she was leaking Colostrum, so I knew she was close.

When I bounced her, I felt legs both back by her udder and further up near her ribcage. So, I suspected she was going to have twins.
(FYI - @Southern by choice, @Goat Whisperer, @Baymule, @animalmom, @Latestarter, @CntryBoy777, @Bruce, @Mike CHS, @goatgurl, @babsbag, @OneFineAcre, @Niki Forsyth)


----------



## TAH (Apr 12, 2017)

! 
Congrats and what cuties! 

I think we can Forgive you because you posted pics of the babys!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 12, 2017)

WooHoo!  Congratulations - exciting stuff, huh?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 12, 2017)

Congratulations!
So what day did she actually kid on? It is something you will want to keep track of year to year.
Remember there is a 10 day window 145-155 day 150 is generally calculated by most gestation calendars.

Also I am curious why you would bounce a pregnant soon due doe? Bouncing is generally done after a kidding when you suspect there may have been another that has been retained.
Very risky bouncing an almost due doe.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 13, 2017)

Congrats! They're adorable!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2017)

Congratulations @Devonviolet and Ruby !!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 13, 2017)

Congrats on the new additions!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2017)

congrats on the twins!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2017)

Congrats on the twins!


----------



## jackiesme (Apr 13, 2017)

Congrats on the new babies. GoatGurl called and let me know


----------



## animalmom (Apr 13, 2017)

Way to go Ruby!  That's my girl, a natural overproducer!  Beautiful kids, just like their mom.  Goat math strikes again!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2017)

jackiesme said:


> Congrats on the new babies. GoatGurl called and let me know


Well Howdy Jackie!!!      It's so nice to see you here on BYH!!!  

Thanks!  Choco sure produces some cute kids, doesn't he???


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2017)

animalmom said:


> Way to go Ruby!  That's my girl, a natural overproducer!  Beautiful kids, just like their mom.  Goat math strikes again!


Thanks animalmom!  I thought you would be happy to learn that Ruby had twins.  Yes, they _are_ adorable!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2017)

The twins are doing well today!

I just got one picture this morning, before I got to the milking. Here they are, cuddled together in the corner.





I took the kitchen scale out with me, this morning, so I could weigh the kids. We tried a couple different containers, to put them into, on the scale.  We ended up using a 3 gallon bucket.  They were just tall enough, that their heads came over the top rim.

We haven't settled on names yet, so here are their weights, by sex:
Doeling: 4 lb. 14 oz
Buckling: 7 lb. 4 oz

I only have one jar, for the milking machine. So, I decided to hand milk Ruby's first batch of colostrum.  I knew she was full, especially on the left side, but thought the stainless steel bowl, that I took out, with me, would be big enough. Initially, the left side was so full/tight, it was hard to get the milk out. My hand was getting tired & was hurting enough, that I had to take a few breaks.  But, eventually, with massaging and milking, it got soft enough, that I could get a better grip, that the colostrum just flowed.  It was actually fun milking her after that.   

I was getting enough colostrum, that I sent DH into the house, to get a 1/2 gallon canning jar, to pour the milk into. I ended up getting a little more than 1500 ml, which is just over six cups on her first milking!    The most I have gotten from Falina, so far, is 5 cups. And that was in the morning after separating Woody and Falina over night.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 13, 2017)

They are so adorable! That is one thing I love about goats- ya never know what color you'll get ('cept Saanens Obie's & Toggs  )

LOVE seeing the milk, just always makes me so happy. Weird I guess, but it does! 

Lamancha babies are the cutest!  ( I may be biased)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 13, 2017)

Congrats on the babies.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> LOVE seeing the milk, just always makes me so happy. Weird I guess, but it does!


Every time I see this photo, it gives me the warm fuzzies.   Maybe that is because milking Falina has been such a challenge. I'm told first fresheners can take a while to give decent quantities, of milk.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 13, 2017)

Grats on the twins! So glad everything went without a hitch! Welcome to BYH @jackiesme   Good to see you here with us


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Lamancha babies are the cutest!  ( I may be biased)


MAY??


----------



## animalmom (Apr 14, 2017)

Ruby! Ruby! Ruby!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow! What little beauties! I love them!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 15, 2017)

We finally have names!  
Meet Angelica





And here's Linden!




Up until this morning, when I went out to see the kids, they were curled together sleeping. So, I couldn't get much for photos. This morning, they were up and moving, so I was finally able to take some pics. Here are some of the better ones:

Angelica








And Linden


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

Love the names! They sure are cuties! Well done Ruby!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 28, 2017)

Well my kids are growing up!  The twins are a month old, and looking ever so cute.  When they were born, I thought they were black. @goatgurl asked me if they weren't actually very dark, chocolate brown.  Now that they are growing and I have been able to see them more in the sunlight, I can see hat they are, indeed, a nice rich dark, chocolate brown. 


 


 

I gave up milking Ruby, for a while, because the twins were such skinny little things, I wanted them to get as much milk as possible. And besides' I went from 6 cups, on day one, to about a cup of milk a day. It didn't seem like it was worth all the work involved, to justify that amount of work. 

Woody, is turning into a nice, big goat.  When I weighed him last week, he was 25 lbs.  I haven't weighed them yet this week.

Here is a nice calendar shot of Woody.


 

I haven't been milking Falina, either, because I didn't have a way to separate the two of them during the night. When I tried milking her in the morning, I was getting less than a cup, of milk.  Again, hardly worth the work, to justify the little amount of milk I was getting.

As I mentioned in my other thread, I put Falina & Woody in our empty chicken run, so Woody wouldn't play too hard with the twins & hurt them, when they were so small.  The chicken run next to Falina & Woody still had the five remaining roosters.  We butchered them last Sunday, so we could clean out their run and put the 3 kids in there at night, to separate them from Falina and Ruby (in the adjacent run) at night, so I can get a decent amount of milk in the morning.  

We had cleaned out both chicken runs, and put clean straw in them, earlier this week.  Then, we had a series of thunder storms, with an inch of rain, that turned the runs mucky again.   So, we decided to put off putting the goats back together again.

Last night I was finally able to separate Falina & Woody overnight.  This morning, Falina's udder was nice & firm. I'm happy to report, I got more milk, from her, than i have gotten so far - just shy of 1-1/2 quarts!   


 

Today, DH had cleaned them out and put nice clean straw in them. When I am finished with this post, I am going out to move Ruby and the twins into the two runs with Falina & Woody.

So tomorrow, I'm looking forward to getting my first 1/2 gallon plus, of milk from the girls.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 28, 2017)

Woohoo!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2017)

Kids look great and are growing so well!
I may have missed this so forgive me if I am just all messed up for asking... why not keep the two does together in one stall and the babies in the other overnight? Kids love to be with other kids and want to play and run and jump and "fly". This way you can see how production starts shaping up and the kids can be with each other.

Great weights btw! Our two little girls had really low birth weight - we have no idea why... geesh she could have had 4 in there from their scrawny weights... they are growing and doing great especially from the BW... our other lamancha kids are chunky monkeys! Like your guys. Millie's kid get her mom anywhere from 8-12 hours a day and she is a chunk... she would be a beast if she was on 24/7. LOL

LOVE the chocolate! The red/blonde is gorgeous too!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 28, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> why not keep the two does together in one stall and the babies in the other overnight? Kids love to be with other kids and want to play and run and jump and "fly". This way you can see how production starts shaping up and the kid



That's the plan.  The nice thing about putting the five of them in the two chicken runs (each being 8x16'), is that the only thing between them is a 2x4" welded wire wall. That way the kids and does can see each other during the night, and yet, moms can fill their udders for me to milk in the morning.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 29, 2017)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!  Separating the kids overnight WORKED!!!      But then y'all knew it would!!!  Right???    (Hey @Southern by choice and @goatgurl, @Baymule, @animalmom. Look how much milk we got!!!) 

This morning, both girls were raring to go, and bee lined it to the milk stand, to eat.

Falina was full & tight, and equally full. No more lopsided udder!

The milking machine started pulling milk right away, after I did a cleansing squirt on each side.  This morning I got 5 cups. But then. I left some for Woody too.



Ruby has evened out nicely, since I taped one side. In the beginning both twins ate from the fuller side. So, I taped her for a couple days, and now they each take a side.

This morning Ruby's udder was so full, she looked like she was walking bow-legged. The battery operated, vacuum pump milking machine ran out of juice after I got about a quart, so I hand milked the rest out.  At first her right side was so full I had a hard time getting a good grip. So, I put my left hand on the back side of the udder & pushed, as I squeezed the teat. Amazingly the milk came out a lot easier, that way. I ended up getting a full half gallon plus a cup. 



Here are the two doe's milk combined, in a gallon jar.



I ended up with just under a gallon - well, 13 cups of milk, with one milking of 2 goats!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

Must have been a good morning?!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 29, 2017)

TAH said:


> Must have been a good morning?!



ABSOLUTELY!!!  

Ya know, when you do all the work involved, and only get 1 or 2 cups, it can be discouraging.  

But this morning was actually FUN!!!


----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> Ya know, when you do all the work involved, and only get 1 or 2 cups, it can be discouraging.
> 
> But this morning was actually FUN!!!


Sounds like my first time milking. Lol! Except I dumped the whole bucket of milk on accident, squirted my dad, Naomi sat on me... It wasn't too fun first time milking. I have learned since!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 29, 2017)

TAH said:


> Sounds like my first time milking. Lol! Except I dumped the whole bucket of milk on accident, squirted my dad, Naomi sat on me... It wasn't too fun first time milking. I have learned since!


Girl, don't I know it!!!  

The last time I milked, before I decided to let the kids have all the milk until I could separate them at night, I only got 2 cups --- and then Ruby put her back foot in the bucket!
     

That batch, of milk went into the compost pile!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 29, 2017)

I had lots of feet in the bucket moments with my darling Lilly when I started milking. Fortunately we have pigs and chickens to take care of milk that has been goat-footed! Lol


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 29, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I had lots of feet in the bucket moments with my darling Lilly when I started milking. Fortunately we have pigs and chickens to take care of milk that has been goat-footed! Lol


DH has started tying the girls back legs to the milk stand, with soft ropes. That really helps!  It keeps the feet apart, so I can fit the bucket under their udder, and the can't kick it now.


----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Girl, don't I know it!!!
> 
> The last time I milked, before I decided to let the kids have all the milk until I could separate them at night, I only got 2 cups --- and then Ruby put her back foot in the bucket!
> 
> ...


Maybe, Naomi and your goat are twins! 



NH homesteader said:


> I had lots of feet in the bucket moments with my darling Lilly when I started milking. Fortunately we have pigs and chickens to take care of milk that has been goat-footed! Lol


Yeah, I fed it to my chickens...


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Apr 29, 2017)

Congrats on the great milking day!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 29, 2017)

WooHoo - isn't it awesome when it all comes together!?!

Pretty soon you're gonna be in the same boat I'm in - floating in milk, lol.  I've been making chevre, yogurt and today made cottage cheese - yum!  Maybe tomorrow I'll make cajeta...maybe.  Guess I need to get some more kefir grains.  We do love our kefir!


----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

@frustratedearthmother How much milk do you get from your kinders?


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 29, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Pretty soon you're gonna be in the same boat I'm in - floating in milk, lol. I've been making chevre, yogurt and today made cottage cheese - yum! Maybe tomorrow I'll make cajeta...maybe. Guess I need to get some more kefir grains. We do love our kefir!


Ooooh!!!  I can hardly wait!   @goatgurl asked me what I was going to do with all that milk.  I said, Hmmmm . . . maybe make some yogurt, and . . . oh yeah!  DRINK IT!  I _love_ milk, and haven't really had a chance to drink much of our goat's milk.  Once I get the craving out of my system, I want to start making Chevre, Mozzarella, and Kefir. Eventually, I want to get a cream separator & make butter & sour cream.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2017)

I am beyond happy for you. Every time I read of the latest adventures with your goats, I smile. This is something you have wanted for so long and now almost a gallon of milk!! That is HUGE! I can't wait to hear about you making cheese!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2017)

This is awesome!
Love to see the milk come in... just get all giddy over it!
I really want to make some chevre!  Can't wait to make some!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I am beyond happy for you. Every time I read of the latest adventures with your goats, I smile. This is something you have wanted for so long and now almost a gallon of milk!! That is HUGE! I can't wait to hear about you making cheese!



x2 it really makes you happy for the people you see waiting and waiting and then things come together!  Look how long you waited for your sheep! ...and @Mike CHS  and how long they waited! and now @Latestarter  It just makes ya so happy to see the dreams coming true!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2017)

This really is her dream coming true. I know how badly she wanted goats, I know how she planned and how her dear sweet husband built pens, gates and finally they had their barn built. He has been working in the barn, sealing off the plywood so the off gassing of the glues don't make her sick. His is a labor of true, real , never ending love so that his partner in life, his love, his wife, can have her dreams come true. They are a beautiful couple that God truly made as one.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 29, 2017)

my smile got bigger and bigger as I read the last few entries of your journal.  and @Baymule your last post made my eyes leak.  you are so right, to watch their love for one another is something special.  and @Devonviolet now do you believe me?  told you patience is a virtue and it would all come together.  when you get covered in cheese and have more kefir than you will ever drink just remember that the dogs, chickens and ducks will become your best friends if you share.  i'm so tickled for you girl.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 29, 2017)

I truly understand how you must be feeling like you are on top of the world right now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 29, 2017)

TAH said:


> How much milk do you get from your kinders?


Kinda variable... I sold a doe last weekend that would easily give a gallon a day.  I'm milking one now that's being a real snot and only giving about 3 quarts.  I know she's capable of a gallon, but she's annoyed because I'm letting DH do the morning milking now and she does. not. like. change!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 30, 2017)

In the midst, of the bad storms here last night, the kids did not get separated from their moms.  And since we have church this morning, I decided not to milk this morning. 

I'm thinking this afternoon, I will pasteurize the milk, that I have and make some yogurt.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 30, 2017)

hope everyone came through the storms okay!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 30, 2017)

That's my Ruby!  She's an over-achiever!

Way to go @Devonviolet!

Hope all you East Texas folks were safe last night.  Big tornado hit Canton... but I think that is still NorthWest of all of you.  We politely request a headcount: @Baymule, of course you @Devonviolet, @Latestarter and our latest @tressa27884.  Sound off y'all!  Please and thank you.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 30, 2017)

poor sweet, lovable little feline, you're gonna give her a complex @animalmom .  just wait till next year.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2017)

Latestarter texted me to alert me, but we were already glued to the local weather caster. I called Devonviolet and they had no idea they were in the path of a tornado. They hunkered down in their bathroom until it was past, thankfully no damage. I haven't walked fence lines yet, but all animals present and accounted for. Later, as our satellite TV sputtered out, Devonviolet was on the phone to me, telling me where the tornadoes were in my immediate area. All is well.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 30, 2017)

animalmom said:


> That's my Ruby!  She's an over-achiever!
> 
> Way to go @Devonviolet!
> 
> Hope all you East Texas folks were safe last night.  Big tornado hit Canton... but I think that is still NorthWest of all of you.  We politely request a headcount: @Baymule, of course you @Devonviolet, @Latestarter and our latest @tressa27884.  Sound off y'all!  Please and thank you.


All is well in our little slice of heaven!  Just a lot of mud - but then we always have mud after it rains.  We got 1-1/2" of rain last night.


----------



## TAH (Apr 30, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Kinda variable... I sold a doe last weekend that would easily give a gallon a day.  I'm milking one now that's being a real snot and only giving about 3 quarts.  I know she's capable of a gallon, but she's annoyed because I'm letting DH do the morning milking now and she does. not. like. change!


I was just wonder bc I came across 4 for sale yesterday and was very interested in how much they could milk... We will be getting to milk goats this summer and I see a lot of minders for sale here so I will have to decide between them and Lamanchs oh also the a Saanen my sis was promised! A gallon is plenty for a big family like ours!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 1, 2017)

I got another (almost) gallon this morning.  Last night I noticed that Falina was big & tight. So, I decided to milk her and got 5-1/2 cups.

Ruby wasn't very full, last night. But, since I was in milking mode, I decided to milk her too. I only got about 2 cups from her.

This morning, they were both full.  This is Falina. Her legs are tied to the stand, so she doesn't kick her feet around.




This is Ruby. She doesnt really kick, so I don't tie her legs.




Falina gave me 6-1/2 cups - the most she has given to date.  Ruby gave me exactly 1/2 gallon!  However, it was a huge challenge to get that from her, since my vacuum pump ran out of battery charge, inspite the pump being plugged in for 12 hours. So, except for a cup, in the beginning. At first, it was really slow going, since she was so full and tight.   The right side was tighter & I was only getting the tiniest little stream, of milk.

But, persistence paid off.  I would massage, milk, rest. Massage, milk, rest. Rinse and repeat!    Once she started emptying out, it got easier to get the milk out, with greater pressure, because I could grip a bit above the teat. So, it went faster, closer to the end.

I had noticed that the pump was running out of charge, shortly when I starting to milk Ruby, after the twin were born - I always do Falina first.  So last weekend, we bought 2 more pumps, at Walmart, and have them on the charger now.  Today, we need to buy the parts, to make the new tubing connector, to be able to use each pump on the milking machine. Once that is done, we will have additional backup pumps, so I shouldn't have to hand milk the whole batch from now on.


----------



## Baymule (May 1, 2017)

Is Ruby holding a basketball between her legs??  WOW, she is awesome!! A half gallon of milk! And Falina giving 6 1/2 cups!!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 1, 2017)

DH said to tell you, "No, it's an over inflated medicine ball".     She does walk kinda funny when she is full, like that.  

Falina is a first freshener, so it's taking time to build up her udder.

Ruby is a 2nd freshener, so she had previous milking to develop _her_ udder.

They both have nice udders in their lineage. So, I have high hopes for both girls!


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2017)

high hopes? I'd say you're beyond hopes at this point... they're both doing wonderfully!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 1, 2017)

Yes they are!  I'm actually hoping for more from them both, once their kids are weaned. . . especially if I milk twice a day.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 2, 2017)

Just as an FYI, because I didn't know this until my repro class... The act of milking (suckling) releases oxytocin. The "Let Down" occurs between 30 seconds to a minute after stimulation. (Stimulation could also be washing the udder etc...) The oxytocin is only effective for 6-8 minutes in ruminants. Therefor, if you have not drained all the milk that was available in that time period you will not be likely to get all that is actually there. And, you need to be ready to milk as soon as they are stimulated because that is when the timer starts.

You should have seen my 9 and 16 year old DS's faces when I started explaining, loudly and in detail, why they can't take 20 minutes to milk a goat! 

By the way, I really want to make a milker like you have! We would all be ready to stop milking by hand!!

ETA: The oxytocin is what allows the milk to travel to the teat and be milked.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 3, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> I really want to make a milker like you have! We would all be ready to stop milking by hand!!


I love my milker, although, I thought it would empty the girls a bit faster.  

@goatgurl's Dear Sister showed us how she made hers, when we were there to pick up Falina & Ruby.

We bought the parts, at a couple local hardware stores.  There was a bit of a learning curve, to get it working (like making sure all tubing was on tight) & the plastic jar lid (with it's silicone gasket) was screwed on tightly. Then, I had to make sure the 60cc cath tip syringe was on the teat securely & that I kept pressure on the syringe until the suction created a nice tight seal on the teat in the syringe.  I occasionally, break suction to massage the udder. I also do a type of "bump" action (with the syringe attached), like the kid would do, to keep the milk flowing, as I'm pumping.

I've read you don't want to leave suction on continuously, as that can damage the teat over time. So, I have learned to pump until I get a good flow & then let off the button until the stream slows, then push the button again to pump.

I occasionally need to remove the syringe & give the udder a good massage, when I notice the milk stream is slowing down, or stopping all together.

Towards the end, I go to hand milking, after a good massage, and am able to get a good 2 more cups, of milk.  So, there is still some hand milking to do.


----------



## goatgurl (May 3, 2017)

I don't understand why your pump only lasts thru one doe and a part of another.  my pump lasts thru at least 3 going on 4 does.  maybe try another one of the pumps and see if they quit that fast.  I also use different size syringes for different sized teats.  dstr#1 has a way of making a regular syringe into a cath tip and we've gone as small as 12 and 20 cc syringes.  i'm so happy you're getting more milk.  and yes I also hand milk at the end to strip them out.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 3, 2017)

According to the weather report (out of Dallas), we weren't supposed to get rain until about 3:00 this afternoon.  So, we were planning to get the lawn tractor out, and mow the back of the pasture. 

Then, on the morning weather they said it would start at 11:00.  When I was milking Falina, at around 8:30, it started to sprinkle & then bigger drops. So, DH & I decided we would put the milk stand in the hoop hut, since the goats are all over in the bigger chicken runs.

By the time I was ready to milk Ruby, it was raining pretty steady, and the milk stand was safely under cover, in the hoop hut. It did a great job of keeping the rain off - AND the free ranging chickens out from under foot (the love scratching through the hay), since I can close the door, to keep them out while I am doing the milking.  I was so busy, I forgot to get photos. But, will try to get some tomorrow morning.

I was going to drink the milk "raw", but after speaking with a dairy goat person, avout some of the unhealthy bacteria, that can find their way into the milk, and if a small child drank it, it could make them very sick, I decided to low temp (165°) pasteurize). 

So, as of yesterday, I had three gallons of milk, that needed to be pasteurized. I've been advised to only do one gallon of milk at a time, which allows for faster heating & cooling down to 40°F.

So, I spent some time online, researching pasteurizing of goat's milk. Pulled a few supplies out & then did more reading. Then looked for more supplies . . . do you know where this is going ? ? ?  When I have a task, to do, that I have never done before, I tend to drag my feet, when it comes to getting started.  

Well, I didn't actually get started until 5:00PM.  And sure enough, in spite my research, I had to change directions a couple times & do things differently, than originally planned AND it took longer, than I thought, so I was worn out by the time I was finished.  

BUT, once I went through the process the first time, I knew I could do it faster & better the next time.

So, this morning, immediately after cleaning up, after putting today's milk away, I got an older gallon, of milk out & pasteurized it right away. I am happy to say, it went quite smoothly, and I wasn't exhausted when I was finished. 

Here is this morning's batch cooling down, in an ice bath, in the kitchen sink. 





If I have the energy, I plan to do another gallon this afternoon. I figure if I do two gallons, for a couple days, I will get caught up, and will only need to pasteurize the current day's milk, to stay on top of things.

This afternoon, I'm planning to order some culture packets, to make Chevre & Sour Cream.  With all this milk coming in, I'm going to bite the bullet & order a cream separator, so I can make the Sour Cream, as well as butter & homemade ice cream.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 3, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> I don't understand why your pump only lasts thru one doe and a part of another. my pump lasts thru at least 3 going on 4 does.



Well, the instructions (for the vacuum pump) say to drain the charge completely, with each use, before recharging. In the beginning, I was only getting 2 cups, of milk, from Falina. So, I wasn't using a full charge. DH tells me this is a NiCad battery (I think), which has a type of "charge memory".  So, each time you use less than a full charge, it "remembers" that and only charges it that amount the next time. Eventually, the battery wears out faster, because of that. So, it needs to be replaced sooner.

The 20cc syringe, that your DStr#1 made for me, worked great, on Falina, when her FF teat was too small for the 60cc syringe, in the beginning. Now her teats are bigger, and fit the 60cc syringe nicely.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 3, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> I'm going to bite the bullet & order a cream separator


Please let us know what you get and how it works!  I've been contemplating it - but haven't made myself go for it.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 3, 2017)

What kind of bacteria? I have never pasteurized our milk and we all drink it. No problems in all this time... What kinds of issues were they talking about for the kids?


----------



## Devonviolet (May 7, 2017)

Following is a link to an article on the Goat World website:

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/goatmilk/rawmilk.shtml

It lists:  E. coli, Brucella, Campylobactor, Toxoplasmosis and Salmonella, as bad bacteria in raw goat's milk, that can lead to major health issues.

Toward the end of the article, it says to low temp heat the milk to 145° F, and maintain,that temp for 30 minutes.  I have been doing that for a week now.  Granted, it does add to processing time. But, I feel more confident in the safety of the milk we are drinking and the safety, of the cheese that I am going to be making with that milk.  Another plus to low temp pasteurizing is that the milk lasts longer in the fridge.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2017)

We still do the 162 for 15 seconds when we stovetop pasteurize 
The saf gard does it all auto matic... I still like stovetop better.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 7, 2017)

The reason I do 145°F is that it doesn't destroy the enzymes that help my body assimilate the proteins, that I am sensitive to, especially in goat's milk.

Either way, 162°F, for 15 seconds, or 145°F, for 30 minutes, the bad bacteria are destroyed, the milk is safe to drink, and it lasts for longer, in the fridge.


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> DH tells me this is a NiCad battery (I think), which has a type of "charge memory". So, each time you use less than a full charge, it "remembers" that and only charges it that amount the next time.



What type (size) of batteries? Can you replace those with Alkaline or even better, Lithium? NiCads are pretty old technology. Oh, and what voltage does the motor need? Might be worth getting a transformer and use a nice deep cycle marine battery. You could probably run for a couple of weeks with that!


----------



## BlessedBGoats (May 11, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> I was going to drink the milk "raw", but after speaking with a dairy goat person, avout some of the unhealthy bacteria, that can find their way into the milk, and if a small child drank it, it could make them very sick, I decided to low temp (165°) pasteurize)..



We pasteurize, but I learned that low temp pasteurization is 145* to 150*.  We pasteurize at that temp for 30 minutes. 

Here's a really good article and a diagram that shows the Temps of pasteurization

https://www.google.com/amp/s/draxe.com/pasteurization-homogenization-raw-milk/amp/

It takes longer at the lower temp, but I prefer that to killing all the good stuff at high temps.  I'm not going to spend all my time milking my own sweet goat milk to kill all the good with the bad! I might as well buy from the store again!!!

Just my humble opinion!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 11, 2017)

BlessedBGoats said:


> We pasteurize, but I learned that low temp pasteurization is 145* to 150*.  We pasteurize at that temp for 30 minutes.
> 
> Here's a really good article and a diagram that shows the Temps of pasteurization
> 
> ...


First of all @BlessBGoats, I would like to welcome you to Backyard Herds!

  ​I'm late getting out to take care of my goats, but wanted to welcome you to BYH and thank you for that link to Dr Axe's article about pasteurization.  I will definitely be taking a closer look at his site.

I would like to know more about you and your animals. If you edit your profile, you can post a general location, so we all know what part of the country you live in.  That is helpful, when you have questions about issues you might be having with your animals.  We have members who live all over the country, and globe, for that matter.

And, by all means, POST LOTS OF PICTURES!!!  We LOVE pictures!

Again,


----------



## BlessedBGoats (May 15, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> First of all @BlessBGoats, I would like to welcome you to Backyard Herds!
> 
> ​I'm late getting out to take care of my goats, but wanted to welcome you to BYH and thank you for that link to Dr Axe's article about pasteurization.  I will definitely be taking a closer look at his site.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the warm welcome!
I have been adding things to my profile, so I hope it's coming along!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 15, 2017)

I will admit that I haven't read through the whole article- but briefly skimming through you can clearly tell this is a raw milk advocate. Not saying it's a bad thing, but look at other sources as well, not just someone pushing raw milk or making it one sided/biased. 

In the link- 
"I personally don’t drink pasteurized milk and wouldn’t recommend it to anyone."


----------



## Devonviolet (May 18, 2017)

The kids are growing up!  Especially Woody.



  Isn't he a good looking boy??? 

This morning, after we milked the girls, we put them outside the fence, to browse on the weeds & Bermuda grass/Coastal hay. While they were browsing, we put leashes on the 3 kids & let them out, to romp in the fenced side yard.

We left the 6 foot leashes dragging behind them, so if/when we needed to catch them, it was just a matter of stepping on the leash.

The kids had a blast running & jumping.  Woody took to it right away. It took the twins a while to catch on.




Here Angelica was checking out the dogs. Violet was facinated! Tomorrow, we are going to let the dogs in with the kids, one at a time, so they can get used to behaving with the little ones.

Here Woody is sipping fresh water.




It didn't take the kids long to figure out how much fun it was to chace each other around the hoop house. Here Linden is chasing Woody, as the dogs & Zig & Zan look on.



While the kids were frolicking in the side yard, the 2 moms were in heaven, browsing outside the fence. We hooked a tiedown chain to the bottom of a T-post, so they had a nice area to browse. It didnt take them long to knock down the grass & weeds.

If you look closely, Falina is close to the camera & Ruby is in the background, almost hidden by the high grass.



You  can see where Falina has cut the grass down quite a bit.

This shot is looking toward the road. The other day, DH used the riding mower to cut from the road to the wood fence post on theright of the photo. You can see how Falina has browsed it down quite a bit.




The grass, to the left of side of the photo, is the dairy farmer's field next to our land. He grows Bermuda from Fall to June, & Sorghum from June to November.


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2017)

What beautiful pasture and how wonderful that you can use the edges of it! Your goats are looking healthy and beautiful!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 20, 2017)

I got such a kick out of the duckling pics!
Reminded me of our little cochin bantam that has raised ducks, turkeys, and chicks.
It gets really funny when the ducks grow so fast that a little bantam cannot cover them. 
The funniest think is when it was raining and the ducks were  so happy and trying to drill and just be out in the rain and their "momma" was having a fit because she wants them all dry and under her so she was screaming at them and they just didn't care. I have a video where she is trying to teach them how to scratch for food. LOL ducks don't scratch. 
When they were so big and she finally had to start ditching them... they were a mess!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 20, 2017)

That's hilarious!  I would love to see that video.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 24, 2017)

Now that we have the stalls for the mama's & their ducklings, we still had an 8×8' stall area, that we can put the kids in at night, when we separate them, from Falina & Ruby, to increase milk production.

So, today, DH put up a couple old gates, and set it up food & water for them.  I took Woody first, and went back to get the the twins. You should have heard Woody holler!  But, when we took the twins into the stall, he was fine. They all ate some feed:







And then started exploring their new home. They have never had solid walls, & Linden thought It was fun to jump & bounce off the wall between the two stalls.







Of course _that_ wall didn't have much for support. So, DH got a 2×4×8' & screwed it to the floor & rafter & into the OS wall. That made a big difference. Now, I'm pretty sure we won't go out, in the morning & find the wall knocked down.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 24, 2017)

Baby goats especially baby lamancha goats are so much fun!


----------



## Mini Horses (May 25, 2017)

Let's hope they don't learn what mine did --- if they jump & hit the right spot on that wall, they can ricochet themselves to the top of the adjoining one & OVER it.    I worked on the barn wall and onto a wooden fence, then the backyard was their playground!     So, if you find them out and no holes, that's what happened.    Gotta love 'em!  

They are growing very well.    I know you are loving them.  Hard part is selling.  That's the goat math part, right?


----------



## Devonviolet (May 25, 2017)

That's hilarious!  Kid goats are SO cute!  Since we have the ducklings, in the barn, we closed off the openings with doors & wire, for ventilation, to keep owls out at night. So, no danger of the kids getting over the wall and out into the barnyard.

I was amazed at how quickly they figured out that they could jump and bounce off the stall walls.   And I was also glad I decided to stay and observe them, for a while, to see how they handled being away from their moms! That OSB panel wall was shaking quite a bit, when they hit it, as they jumped.

Once we got the twins in with Woody, he was fine, and stopped his bawling.  Falina, on the other hand, wouldn't stop calling for Woody!  She DID NOT like being separated from him!  Ruby called out, for the twins. But, didn't seem to miss them as much as Falina missed Woody.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 25, 2017)

I saw your white stall walls and thought "oh no, that's not sheetrock right? They wouldn't do that!" Then saw it was painted. 
Looks great!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 25, 2017)

Thanks, dejavoodoo. 

Actually, it's OSB, which we painted about 3 shades lighter than the walls & ceiling. It just reads white on my cell phone camera, in the poor lighting of the barn.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 25, 2017)

I keep seeing the pictures of your "barn" and I get serious barn envy! So nice and pretty and easy to clean! Our barn is an old 100' x 60' with rough cut oak siding and dirt floors. None of the wood matches and most was torn out to fit our needs but some remains. Then there are the various projects we have done at different times and you sure can tell. Maybe I just need to paint it all myself and pretend it looks good that way!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 25, 2017)

I sure would love a 100×60 barn!  However, 16×24 is what we can afford. It still needs work - like a ramp & double doors for the 6' wide opening,  and stairs & a covered 12×4' deck, that I envision on the front, as well as skirting all around, to keep wild animals out from living under the decking (which is 14" off the ground.  Oh, and we need a 7×6',  2×4 framework, with welded wire enclosure, to store hay, and a storage closet, as well as my "kitchen", for preparing & storing feed.

The paint was a necessity, as I am highly sensitive to the off-gassing chemicals, from the OSB panels.  Minimum, it needed to be primed. So, I figured we might as well paint it a pretty color. 

That being said, I am happy with the progress so far.


----------



## Bruce (May 31, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> They have never had solid walls, & Linden thought It was fun to jump & bounce off the wall between the two stalls.


Parkour!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 31, 2017)

That is so cute. Our sheep try to do that but they get to big and cumbersome too fast.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 31, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Parkour!!!!


Call me dense, but I'm not sure what you mean Bruce.


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Call me dense, but I'm not sure what you mean Bruce.



Short explanation; bounce off the walls 

Longer explanation;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkour


----------



## goatgurl (May 31, 2017)

@Mike CHS isn't that the truth, baby goats are so flexible and can almost turn inside out and baby lambs kinda go glump, glump.  they try so hard to be like the goats but just can't manage it. 
 the babies look so good, truly growing like weeds.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 31, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Short explanation; bounce off the walls
> 
> Longer explanation;
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkour


Ah!  Now it makes sense.


----------

